# Mill quill dro



## DPittman (Dec 15, 2021)

It's probably been done as many different ways as it has been done in total, but here is what I did for my mill quill readout.
I've thought the available commercial mill quill dro's are overpriced for what they are so I bought a digital caliber on sale at Crappy Tire and hacked it down to fit.  The only modification I did to the mill itself was two small 3mm threaded holes for the mounting angle into the existing sliding block that rides up and down on the quill stop.  The other end was just a block that threaded onto the stop rod.  
Yes the readout is vertical but I can live with that.  I always hated the backlash that seemed to vary in the handwheel dial.  This was Uber cheap mod but a bit finicky to get the scale straight and true.


----------



## Aliva (Dec 15, 2021)

I did the same on my mill but used a kit from Accusize


----------



## LenVW (Dec 15, 2021)

Very innovative DRO !!
Great ideas come out of looking at things in different ways and making use of inexpensive items that are readily available from suppliers.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 15, 2021)

LenVW said:


> Very innovative DRO !!
> Great ideas come out of looking at things in different ways and making use of inexpensive items that are readily available from suppliers.



I've seen people adapt them to their tailstock quill.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 15, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> I've seen people adapt them to their tailstock quill.


Ya I put on a super cheap plastic ones on my tailstock and drill press quite a while back and they seem to be okay.  Drilling the stainless steel ones can be tough without the right drill bit.  If the plastic ones fail I will replace with better quality.


----------



## LenVW (Dec 15, 2021)

If you are looking for DRO kits - KBC Tools in Mississauga list . . 
12” DRO kit for $45.00
36” DRO kit for $130.00
*Dec2021 on their website*


----------



## DPittman (Dec 15, 2021)

LenVW said:


> If you are looking for DRO kits - KBC Tools in Mississauga list . .
> 12” DRO kit for $45.00
> 36” DRO kit for $130.00
> *Dec2021 on their website*


If it was an easy install the $45 one would be a better option than what I did.


----------



## Everett (Dec 15, 2021)

I put a cheap caliper on my old mill drill, much like you did, bit took my approach from Marc L'Ecuyer. I splurged to get the kit from KBC for the new-to-me mill, but even on sale it was a bit ouchy to the pocketbook. Still haven't put DRO on anything else otherwise. Yet, lol. 
Your install looks good though, and reading sideways isn't na big deal.


----------



## Redneck_Sophistication (Dec 15, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> I've seen people adapt them to their tailstock quill.



Oh I haven’t see that one yet! 

The mill one I’ve seen it’s a great idea. I’ve got a dro on my Bridgeport knee, I’ve thought of adding this idea as well. 

Lee valley has “blindman” Versions with large display numbers would make viewing easier sideways. I got one for 20$ on special


----------



## PeterT (Dec 15, 2021)

The Accusize readout (which is similar to others from China under different vendor names) has a few desirable features for mills. The digits & buttons are upright which reduces 90-deg neck cocking. The digits are physically bigger than some of the plain vanilla readouts, possibly sharper to my eye as well. It has abs/hold which I don't find much more useful than just zeroing the older reduced button style. But anyways its nice to have quill DRO, not just for drill setting but used in conjunction with knee setting on that style of mill. From what I hear they are not battery consumers like some of the bargoon verniers, but I don't own this particular one myself to say for certain.









						DRO
					






					accusizetools.com


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 16, 2021)

I used a BB purchased inexpensive I-Gauge set up on my mill-drill quill...it was of no good use at all on my machine, the, what I would describe as "minute' " vibration of the machine running caused the read-out to constantly jump around.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 16, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> I used a BB purchased inexpensive I-Gauge set up on my mill-drill quill...it was of no good use at all on my machine, the, what I would describe as "minute' " vibration of the machine running caused the read-out to constantly jump around.


Interesting I have a set of Igaging "Absolute DRO's" on my little lathe and really like them.  There are/were two different versions of them however, one for wood working machinery (less accurate) and one of better accuracy.  At the time I put them on there were no real price competitive options like a full blown dro package like there are now.  I think by the time I had them shipped and everything they were at least a couple hundred dollars and now I believe I could get a "real" glass scale excellent dro package for under $300.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Dec 17, 2021)

I don't remember where i bought these gauges back in 2006.  The Shumatech DRO-350 was specifically set up for that protocol.  The later DRO-550 (I have two of those not used at the moment) was able to work with a wider variety of scales.  To prevent electrical noise and power the scales from the DRO-350 I created battery clones that were 0.01uF and 10uF capacitors in parallel.   They went into the scale and helped the scale stay stable.  The other photo shows it all mounted on the mill.  The quill has a cast clamp to which the gauge is connected.  (and below that a 3D printed holder and ring light).  I moved the electrical box out away from the head casting so the gauge would fit.

I'm not sure the DRO-550 is even sold anymore since it was USA made and required a lot of assembly.  For half that you can get China labour to do it for you.


----------



## LRSbm146 (Jan 13, 2022)

Just picked up the 12” igaging dro over Christmas to go on my tailstock. I didn’t like the idea of the fixed connection between the scale and the quill so I used an earth magnet. It’s not finished yet but it’s functional, just needs to be cleaned up


----------



## DPittman (Jan 13, 2022)

LRSbm146 said:


> Just picked up the 12” igaging dro over Christmas to go on my tailstock. I didn’t like the idea of the fixed connection between the scale and the quill so I used an earth magnet. It’s not finished yet but it’s functional, just needs to be cleaned up


Looks good.  Where did you buy the Igaging dro?


----------



## LRSbm146 (Jan 13, 2022)

@DPittman. Kms Edmonton south. Around $45


----------

